# couple pics



## hunter3015 (Nov 27, 2013)

couples pics, not to bad for first year trapper, yotes are still onlist


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like you've had a good first year. Nice to see you caught a bobcat.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great pics!! Good year!!!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good stuff congrats


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the season, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice catches....good for you!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats on the fur- thanks for sharing the year of catches.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Congrats. Nice pics and catches.


----------



## hunter3015 (Nov 27, 2013)

Had a guy had a problem with beavers, so here's my first days catch on his property. The one beaver was 50lbs then 42lbs then 25lbs. And one yote.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the catches.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice job on taking out those 3 beavers, they look pretty good. That coyote sure looks like he's dirty.


----------



## hunter3015 (Nov 27, 2013)

Yea she dirty, rained hard for 2 days couldn't believe caught anything in that mess. Was a post set.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

The man needs a trailer to haul his catch! Way to go.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Very nice first year! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work 3015 !


----------

